# Athens Archery - Accomplice



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have 1 & another on the way. As for speed 320-330fps. Cost is around $749. The draw is smooth, zero hand shock, fast & they look sexy as hell.:shade: If you need any more info feel free to pm me.*


----------

